# Importing Live Data into Google Sheets w/ Automatic Updates



## cferg88 (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm trying to import golf leaderboard data into google sheets. Using ESPN.com, I've had success with the following formula:

=IMPORTHTML("http://www.espn.com/golf/leaderboard/_/tour/lpga","table",1)

However, i do not believe the google sheet will automatically as the website changes. Is there a way to do that?


----------



## cferg88 (Mar 27, 2017)

Does anyone have any feedback here?


----------

